# North of Boston (Bobcat sub)



## MFD18 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a Bobcat business... looking to formulate my winter plan...does anyone have any need for a Bobcat for winter work?...i would prefer a condo complex or the like where i will be for the entire winter...bg


----------



## sammy8 (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm sure your booked up already but if not, I have an apartment complex near Newton Wellesley Hospital. Will need a pu with sander(if not, i can supply a sander) and a bobcat. Let me know. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

